# LiFeP04 Lithium Trolling Motor Battery install and recommendations.



## iMacattack

Doing some research on LiFeP04 Lithium batteries for trolling motor use. Would appreciate anyone sharing their install and decision on size and layout. What total Ah did you go with? How's the performance to date been etc? Did you see a savings in weight or better power output?

Thanks!


----------



## TrojanBob

I got a 24v Battleborn. Put in a box, with the circuit breaker in the box. Terminals connections on outside of box. Terminals mount thru the box and conenct inside box to battery. Ran wire from terminals on battery box to a Battery Tender. All in front hatch strapped with straps from Kennedy Products. The battery holds a good amount of charge. When I dont need TM I can easily remove battery box too.


----------



## iMacattack

Did you go with the single 24v version?


----------



## TrojanBob

Yes. One 24v battery.


----------



## Water Bound

X2 60ah 12v’s from Amped Outdoors. Great price, silly light at 13lbs ea, will run for days


----------



## Thefishingchef

Whatever you do avoid Dakota Lithium like it’s the Rona! Amped outdoors going in after a long waste of time with Dakota. Best price I’ve seen and shipped the same day. 80 amp 24v what I’m going with. Had 2 54amp Dakotas was plenty when they worked.


----------



## NVswitch

I did a lot of online research and ended up buying a Battle Born 12v 100 aH.. so far it is great but only have had it for about a month. Huge savings in weight. Mounted under front deck to the trolling motor using a quick disconnect at battery and an in-line fuse. All articles and u tube videos on other batteries always used Battle Born as the standard to compare to. 
Also that battery has enough cranking amps to start my outboard in an emergency. 
Mike


----------



## iMacattack

Water Bound said:


> X2 60ah 12v’s from Amped Outdoors. Great price, silly light at 13lbs ea, will run for days


I'm assuming you have a 24v trolling motor. I'm leaning towards 80 ah or more. I fish a lot of mangrove edges and such so I spend hours on the troller. How much do you run your trolling motor during a typical day?


----------



## TrojanBob

Appears its only 50ah. Although I dont run it alot, it always has a strong charge when I put it back on the charger. Here is a link to it.









50 Ah 24V LiFePO4 Deep Cycle Battery


The 50Ah 24V LiFePO4 Deep Cycle battery weighs a fraction of lead acid, is backed by a ten year warranty, and designed and assembled in the USA!




battlebornbatteries.com


----------



## iMacattack

Just found this on Minn Kota's website.

*Can my Minn Kota trolling motor run on Lithium Ion batteries?*
Minn Kota trolling motors can run on Lithium Ion batteries. However, they are specifically designed to run on traditional lead acid batteries (flooded, AGM or GEL). Lithium Ion batteries maintain higher voltages for longer periods of time than lead acid. Therefore, running a Minn Kota trolling motor at speeds higher than 85% for a prolonged period could cause permanent damage to the motor. 

The LiFePO4 Lithium batteries can be used with our motor. LiFePO4 batteries that have a maximum continuous output current ratings need to be higher than the maximum current ratings of the trolling motor or the battery will turn off.






Can my Minn Kota trolling motor run on Lithium Ion batteries?


Minn Kota trolling motors can run on Lithium Ion batteries. However, they are specifically designed to run on traditional lead acid batteries (flooded, AGM or GEL). Lithium Ion batteries maintain higher voltages for longer periods of time than lead...




www.minnkotamotors.com


----------



## Akwakop

I have been running a 12V Miller Tech 65Ah lithium battery for my Minn Kota trolling motor. Very happy with the performance and weight savings. I usually run shorelines and creeks for several hours and have never had an issue with it dying.


----------



## Water Bound

Yes 24v motor with two 12v wired in series.

Many times I’ve spent 3 to 4 hours cruising banks and on spot lock Oceanside and never had an issue. Those times I’m normally running at the 2 or 3 setting, so the motor isn’t pulling much juice. The only time you’ll use up your amp hours quickly is if you motor is running at high speeds for extended time periods, but even then you are likely getting “hours” of useable run time, but I’m doubting you fish your mangrove edges at high speeds



iMacattack said:


> I'm assuming you have a 24v trolling motor. I'm leaning towards 80 ah or more. I fish a lot of mangrove edges and such so I spend hours on the troller. How much do you run your trolling motor during a typical day?


----------



## iMacattack

Thanks for the reply. Similar to you I sometimes have to spot lock in high current areas for tarpon etc. Hate to make the investment in LiFeP04 and run out of juice because I chose to go cheap.


----------



## Gervais

Thefishingchef said:


> Whatever you do avoid Dakota Lithium like it’s the Rona! Amped outdoors going in after a long waste of time with Dakota. Best price I’ve seen and shipped the same day. 80 amp 24v what I’m going with. Had 2 54amp Dakotas was plenty when they worked.


Chef,
Could you give some more feedback with your Dakota experience? I’ve got a 54ah for a year with no issues so far. They have a long warranty. I’m looking at a new boat soon so want to make sure I don’t make a mistake and buy another Dakota.


----------



## Thefishingchef

Gervais said:


> Chef,
> Could you give some more feedback with your Dakota experience? I’ve got a 54ah for a year with no issues so far. They have a long warranty. I’m looking at a new boat soon so want to make sure I don’t make a mistake and buy another Dakota.


Long story short is I got yanked around for 3 months when I purchased the batteries, finally got mine and about 7 uses in one battery failed. Shipped it back and they went ghost on getting me a warranty battery to replace it. Finally sent an email requesting a refund and the same guy responded in ten minutes saying send the other battery back. It was a nightmare of an experience with their customer service and product. I’ve spent about 5 months with no battery after paying $1000. Ordered a 24 80mp from amped outdoors. Shipped the same day. Will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Wolftaco

@Water Bound i am looking to run the amped outdoors 2X12V 60amp for my 24V trolling motor, can you tell me how are you charging them? Can you charge them in series, or do you have to charge them individually? Are you charging them with your alternator when you run? Thanks


----------



## Water Bound

Hey. I don’t charge them in series, each has to be charged separately and has its own “Anderson” quick connector to charge, very easy. I use one of the newer Noco chargers that has the lithium option.

No on the run charger, in fact I took it out and sold it. If using a single 24v, I would have kept it, but with two 12v’s in series, you have to rotate the batteries for optimal battery health/longevity. I was concerned about this method of charge for 2 batteries in series as well as wanted 12’s for emergency power. 




Wolftaco said:


> @Water Bound i am looking to run the amped outdoors 2X12V 60amp for my 24V trolling motor, can you tell me how are you charging them? Can you charge them in series, or do you have to charge them individually? Are you charging them with your alternator when you run? Thanks


----------



## NealXB2003

For those with a single 24v battery, what charger did you use?


----------



## TrojanBob

For my Battle Born 24v, I got this charger from Battle Born.









Blue Smart IP67 Charger 24/12 120V NEMA 5-15


The Victron BlueSmart IP67 is a waterproof charger with built-in Bluetooth. Click here to read what devices it can be used on.




battlebornbatteries.com





I would double check with them. 

Also, I believe I just saw on thier site the 24 & 12v batteries are $799.


----------



## mro

there not in the boat yet, soon...


----------



## Ronel10

mro said:


> there not in the boat yet, soon...


@mro Did you install these yet? How are they working out?


----------



## mro

Ronel10 said:


> How are they working out?


haven't touched it in over a week, (non covid health issues).
Last thing I did was replace a piece of 3/8" plywood with this
(3/4" covered with the flooring vinyl) Tiny bow deck officially can now support a 300 pound guy standing on it.









Checked that it fit then added the trolling motor plug. Didn't have a good spot to locate the circuit breaker so have decided to mount it next to the plug. Decided to put the batteries, one in each side console and move the engine starting battery next to the transom opposite the fuel tank. I have all the wiring, connecters etc. to finish the trolling motor install.

Once that's done I also got a better quality 4 switch panel, fuse block, terminal block and wiring etc to redo the wiring job I did last year. While it all works, I'm just not happy with it.

No end messing with boats.
When I get all this squared away then I'll check into cosmetics (epoxy or urethane aluminum paint)


----------



## cmdr_boomer

I have a Rhodan 12v trolling motor on order. They recommend Lithium Pro's battery only. https://www.lithiumpros.com/marine/?fwp_category_type=12v-batteries
Anyone had any experience with them? I'm thinking the 70 ah is enough.


----------



## Gervais

cmdr_boomer said:


> I have a Rhodan 12v trolling motor on order. They recommend Lithium Pro's battery only. https://www.lithiumpros.com/marine/?fwp_category_type=12v-batteries
> Anyone had any experience with them? I'm thinking the 70 ah is enough.


70 should be enough. From what I know it would be equal to a 140ah lead acid battery. I had a 54ah lithium on my saltmarsh 1444 and never killed it fishing a whole day.


----------



## mro

Having the two 100 amp hour lithium's is my first foray into lithium batterers. 
Over the years I've sold hundreds, maybe more than a thousand 6 and 12 volt lead acid batteries.
One thing that always prevailed with the batteries I sold were the amp hour capacity.
The larger the capacity, the longer the run time and also longer life of the battery.


----------



## MariettaMike

I picked up my Marquesa on March 7, 2018 with three ReLion 50Ah 12V batteries at 15# each with the PowerMania turbom320 V2 charger running a 36V 112# iPilot.
The PowerMania charger crapped out around 18 months and was replaced under warranty with the newer V3 model.
The turning gears on the iPilot trolling motor were repaired under warranty by Kel's at just under two years.

I think HB chose the ReLion batteries because they're the same size as the Odyssey PC1200 and fit perfectly in the battery trays made for them.

I typically have no problems with running out of juice with this 50Ah @ 36V set-up.
On some days that I'm bucking higher current/wind while covering a lot of water I have run out of juice.
But knowing that I now start from from a more upwind/upcurrent position and don't have any problems.

(BTW my Optima 34M Blue Top house battery is still going strong nearing four years old.)

I've heard the latest builder recommendations are going with an "all-in-one" battery with matching charger at the voltage and Ah rating required for the application.
Though I can see "their" rigging benefits, I don't really see much cost savings on available power.
And considering if one of your 12V lithiums die you can temporarily replace it with any 12V battery. Working around a 24V Lithium issue requires two 12V batteries, extra series wiring, and extra space that most boats don't have. I would stay away from 24V or 36V batteries until they become locally available.

Based on my experience I think the 50Ah I've got is enough for what I do, and having 70Ah would definitely have covered those few days I've run out.
But for those that never leave the dock without a full 20+ gallon fuel tank for a fishing trip that typically requires no more than 5 gallons you should get the 100Ah 12V Group 31 size LiPO4 batteries. At least they have battery trays and lead acid replacements readily available.

Your opinion may vary.


----------



## GitFishin

I'm still in research phase so don't have real life experience. From my studying I'd back the Battle Born and Amped Outdoors up votes. One that really has my interest is Abyss. I run 36v and they have a group 31 sized single case 36v 60a unit that weighs 37 lbs. They also have an 80a product but claim it's only needed on boats over 32 feet. Here's a link to their blog post on choosing batteries: How To Choose A Lithium Battery For My Trolling Motor?


----------



## jasonrl23

Gervais said:


> 70 should be enough. From what I know it would be equal to a 140ah lead acid battery. I had a 54ah lithium on my saltmarsh 1444 and never killed it fishing a whole day.


Great advise. Also don’t sleep on golf cart lithium. Don’t pay a premium for the “boat” version


----------

